# Redington Vapen



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

What Redington rods do you currently have? What will you specifically be using the 10wt for? Have you thrown the Vapen yet? Do you have a dealer near you that you can go and try them out? Have you tried the Predator yet in a 10wt? I would do a side by side comparison of the 2.


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

I was thinking of using the 10wt for tarpon/large species. a 12wt might be better, but I feel that I would get more use out of the 10wt. I think a couple of the local shops around me carry Redington products so I am going to give them a call and check on a demo.

Have not looked into the Predator but Ill definitely put that on my radar..


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Here's a review of the Vapen rod:

http://www.skinnyskiff.com/2013/12/09/review-redington-vapen-red-fly-rod/


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Redington recently replaced a broken 10wt DFR with a Vapen cork handle for me. Haven't fished it yet but lawn casting it is quite nice and very light for a 10. I had a 10wt Xi2 that was a bear to cast had to overline it to load it. Glad I sold it. Looking for to fishing the Vapen.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

http://marshflyusa.com/#intro

paintitblack mentioned these in another thread and spoke very highly of their 10 wt. $350, made in the USA


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a 10 wt vapen red for sale lightly used this tarpon season. $210 shipped


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Saltybum, Redington did the same with me in a 6wt.  I like the look and feel of the Vapen, but it wasn't the same as a DFR.  But then again, the DFR's were a $500 retail rod back in the day.  I have a 9wt and a 12wt DFR that I'm holding on tight to and hope I will not have to part with them.  I hope to find another saltwater 6wt DFR.  It was my sweetheart!  Back about 7 years ago, they traded out my 8wt DFR for an 8wt NTi.  Now THAT was a good trade and I still have that rod.  I love it but it's too fast for most.  It's like taking a dry piece of spaghetti right out of the box and shadow casting it and throwing razor loops with it!   ;D  My kid said that when I cast that rod, I look like Harry Potter's arch enemy Lord Voldemort, wielding his wand and casting magic spells!

 
 ;D  That's what I get for shaving my head these days!!!     ;D

Whoa, got a lil carried away there! We just got back from Universal Studios!    [smiley=off-topic1.gif]


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

> Saltybum, Redington did the same with me in a 6wt.  I like the look and feel of the Vapen, but it wasn't the same as a DFR.  But then again, the DFR's were a $500 retail rod back in the day.  I have a 9wt and a 12wt DFR that I'm holding on tight to and hope I will not have to part with them.  I hope to find another saltwater 6wt DFR.  It was my sweetheart!  Back about 7 years ago, they traded out my 8wt DFR for an 8wt NTi.  Now THAT was a good trade and I still have that rod.  I love it but it's too fast for most.  It's like taking a dry piece of spaghetti right out of the box and shadow casting it and throwing razor loops with it!   ;D  My kid said that when I cast that rod, I look like Harry Potter's arch enemy Lord Voldemort, wielding his wand and casting magic spells!



I just found a brand new 9wt NTI in my dad's garage complete with a brand new brakewater reel. That thing is a cannon!!!!!! (I do overline it with a SA intermediate tarpon taper) it's my new favorite rod!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey Buddy, give me 1st shot at it if you decided to sell the whole outfit!


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

> Hey Buddy, give me 1st shot at it if you decided to sell the whole outfit!



Haha!! It's better than my RPLXI!! You'd have to pry it from my hands!! Although I did see a NTI-Q on ebay the other day- supposed to be more durable...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes the NTi Quartz is more durable but heavier!  But I remember when Jim Murphy of Redington showed me the 1st proto type of the NTi in his office and said...  "watch this!" as he smacked the rod over his desk corner with a loud sound like a 22 cal rifle going off when it hit the desk.  Nothing happen to the rod. 

That's my kind of durability with an extremely fast and light rod.  To me, it's still the perfect rod in my book and haven't found anything better yet, except for price.  So far, everything else is just a compromise.  

I remember casting the 9wt NTi.  Yeeaow!  Very sweet!


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Finally took the 10wt Vapen to the water yesterday. After testing both 10 and 11wt Airflo int. lines I decided the 11 cast a little better with less effort. So I headed over to the nearest water to test a couple flies out and decide my cobia popper was too much work I switched to a mullet imitation and was amazed at how easy I was casting 80ft off the seawall. 
I did get a big surprise my first cast with a bit of tangle in the line. While the fly was sinking about 50-60ft out and clearing the line the fly got picked up just when I got the line clear so I stuck em quick. A large fish exploded out of the water and I thought ladyfish until it took off like a bat outta hell. Of course my drag was way too loose and I'm palming as hard as I can while line is screaming out. Finally slowed it some and started getting backing back on the reel when it turns towards the bridge and goes again. In spite of my efforts and a double bent rod the fish won. Ah but what a first test of the Vapen 10wt. 
Not only is it the lightest 10wt I've owned but it casts great and has some real backbone as well. I need to get up to speed with it.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I have a Vapen red 8wt and it performs great. I ordered the cork, but the store sent the golf club version instead. My first thought was to send it back until I gave it a try. It has the power to generate good line speed without feeling like a broom stick.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

RunningOnEmpty, I've never thrown the 8wt version of that rod in the golf grip until I did at iCast last week, as well as the 10wt and both had a decent feel on the rod while casting.


----------

